# What size is this vivarium?



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just wanted to have some fun here. Take a guess! 










Cheers,

Justin


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

going by the begonia impeticular i said a 5 technically into the nitty gritty 5.5gal :lol:


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

..........suspence..............rising................





:lol: well what is it? I voted 10 but it might be the 5.5.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

5.5 is my guess. No bigger than a 10 for sure.


----------



## Chondro Invert (Sep 19, 2005)

I would say ten because when you compare it to the deli cups in the picture i would say they are 16oz deli cups and if it were a five your deli cups would look alot taller.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I want to spill it out, but a part of me wants to wait until we get at least 100 votes. 

Happy Guessing,

Justin


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Why wait? Are you going to present the winners with some sort of prize?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

5.5 Look at the rim and the lip. We know how big those are so we can then find out how large the whole tank is.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I say 10


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I say 10


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like a 5.5 to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

how about a little hint?...like maybe dimensions??? 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

I seriously think a 20 gal..... hrm. Maybe a 10...... i used my judgement to the broms in the back...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Man... You still haven't let it out yet.... I wanna know if I win!!!! :lol:


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I need 13 more votes before I can spill the beans!


----------



## MattM (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahh, I can snuff it. 5.5 gallon


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Oooh, oooh, ten more votes to go. 
Wow I must have blacked out there for a while, how did I get to this post??


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

9...8...7...6.....................


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

3 more Votes to go!!!

I fear this will be anti-climactic

-J


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

andersonii85 said:


> 3 more Votes to go!!!
> 
> I fear this will be anti-climactic
> 
> -J


 :lol: all we can do is sit back and watch,, and hope for a big climax.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

All right 100!!!! its about time, lets get that answer already.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yea, spill the beans already 



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like a 5.5g to me.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

101 votes it is! 

Ok, 28% of you kind folks were correct. So, it is indeed a 5 (er, 5.5) gallon vivarium. Goes to show you how looks can be deceiving. 

Thanks for playing along!

Justin


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

where''s my prize :wink:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

What's in it?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Your prize is a free account on Dendroboard!!! lol.... 

The tank is temporarily housing a small group of P. lugubris. I'm getting ready to build a larger tank for them. 

Best,

Justin


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

andersonii85 said:


> Your prize is a free account on Dendroboard!!! lol....


Alright now I don't have to keep sending you those $50 checks every month. :wink: :lol:


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well if you guys would look at the first ost besides the autho9rs who was right! --->ME<--- you are all just folloowers lol :lol:


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

5.5 Was not an option
So we were tricked into 10 gallons :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

